# legal requirement



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

hi to all ...im going to france this summer in my rv having never been before an would like to know what legal requiements i need i whent to sqidland(poundland) and got two reflective triangles and i know i need a spear set of bulbs....anything else???? over to you.
dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *wagler2bb*. You will also need a Medical Kit and a reflective jacket for if you break down and are working on the vehicle. :wink:

8) BTW. If you have an overhang at the rear ie: a bike carrier? You will need a diagonal striped warning triangle too. :wink:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Waggler2bb

Don't forget reflective jackets for yourself and all passengers.
Currently on sale at our local squidland at £1 each which is a good deal, we paid £4:99 for ours last year


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

brisey said:


> Hi Waggler2bb
> 
> Don't forget reflective jackets for yourself and all passengers.
> Currently on sale at our local squidland at £1 each which is a good deal, we paid £4:99 for ours last year


 what no bogof offers?


----------

